# Atlanta Bully Palooza



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

I have been gone for a while, but I am going to be posting pics from the palooza pretty soon.(heavy)


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

*bump* *bump*


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

its a little blurry, but finally its dave wilson and mysepf


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Okay so here is the low down on the show, no pun intended. First. let me start off by saying I kno that a lot of people are not into bullies and comments show, but I can careless so comment away that is why I posted the pics. I liked the whole show and the way it was set up. The people there seemed to be pretty cool as well. Everyone was friendly and there were no issues at all. The only thing that amazed me was the condition of some of the dogs. These peopl praised dogs that were clearly over fed and it made me a little disappointed to say the least. But, I still tokk pics just to remember the show because it was my first time at any dog show and I didnt know when I would be able to make it to another. The only down side seemed to be that I had to go by myself, seeing as though my family is not that much into dogs.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Looks like Georgia has some nice bullies! I like the first one the best... i would barely consider that an AMBULLY lol. Gorgeous dogs thanks for the pics. Did you ask Dave Wilson if he crossed the APBT with anything to get RE? I would ask him jsut to ask lol.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LMFAO!!!! I could see it now Dan giving his own private interview with Dave Wilson ... They look pretty clean from what I can see looks like you had fun .. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

yup i sure did, but he just said yea and asked if i read the whole article. I started to ask him how did he manage to get mixe breeds registered, but I just said nah!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Man those are some nice heavy duty crates in that first crate pic! I like em.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I saw those too.... very nice ... the 3rd to last picture, dog lookes like he has weak pasterns. he is standing on a hard floor though.


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Awww, great pictures. My absolute favorite is the first picture. Now that bully has some very nice muscle tone. Great photos and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

oh man! I did see you, I just didn't know you were a member! If I would have known you were alone and a member I would have palled around with ya! It was only my sister and me at the show... six hours away from home lol. I know how ya feel! That was a great show for it being your first. I was over all impressed with it...some people got under my skin, but that's just because of my morals lol. Do you mind if I post up some of my photos in a little while?


----------



## frufru-dog (Feb 28, 2009)

wow i really am digging the 4th and the 8th pictures, those doges are not to huge. wow i am envious i would have loved to been at that show and ask a zillion questions of everyone. would love to see more pictures of everyone that was there!


----------



## bullydogla (Oct 15, 2008)

Are those 2 white looking dogs actually merle? 
Is merle acceptable in the bully?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

i don't think merle is accepted for a bully. I saw those dogs and they looked all white with dark skin ticking that showed through the coat... I'm going to post up a thread soon with my photos from the show... i have quite a few of those dogs... one of them growled at my sister... they really didn't float my boat.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Gosh neela! post your photos already LOL


----------



## bullydogla (Oct 15, 2008)

How many Razors edge shirts did ya buy? Don't lie,lol


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

darn photobucket is having a coniption... This is the second computer ive used to post pictures. I'm working hard at it...it has taken all day! Photobucket keeps not responding... too many pictures??? 

I didn't buy any RE shirts lol! I thought about it, but I bought Indi a 70 dollar harness instead!


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

post some pics of that sweet thang too when you get a chance.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

No Merle is not acceptable in the American Bully


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

freakin' finally! lol here are the photos from the trip!!! this event was so large that they were turning away people with their dogs.
Here we go...


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

haha heres a hippo!!

















































here are those shorty bulls for Holly... this is a shorty bull meeting a Lobo son
[
IMG]http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s10/shana_wakenshaw/bully%20palooza/IMG_3130.jpg[/IMG]
















these are those mean ass dogs that we were talking about earlier
























where i got indis harness... i wont recomend their leather working skills.
































this turned my stomach
















bully domination... the club that Indi's breeder is from
















































tua, indis stud... ive never seen him soo sad. I cried, he didn't even wag his tail and he hung around the back of his crate... with ulysses he was estatic to meet everyone and everything... on a good note, he did win first in his class


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

a dog with a screw tail...heh the breeder already had his first breeding planned..








































































this guy took my breath away








the one to the left his name is "big sexy" lol


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

this pup took second place in male 3-9 months... I think the judge was on crack! what the heck is up with his forehead?!

























a couple more of tua... i went back after seeing some of the show just to check if i caught him at a bad time... nope...hes still just as depressed with K.T.

















here is some fun photos that me and shelbs took on the way home. 
giant peanut








me and the cow








shelbs and the cow


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

i will get pictures of indi and her harness up here tomorrow... it's now time to go get her ultrasound! EEEEEEE I'm nervous! I don't think she took though.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Awesome pics! Thanks for posting looks like alot of fun!


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

NEELA said:


> oh man! I did see you, I just didn't know you were a member! If I would have known you were alone and a member I would have palled around with ya! It was only my sister and me at the show... six hours away from home lol. I know how ya feel! That was a great show for it being your first. I was over all impressed with it...some people got under my skin, but that's just because of my morals lol. Do you mind if I post up some of my photos in a little while?


That would have been cool I got a little bored towards the end lol, but I want to see those pics.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

bullydogla said:


> How many Razors edge shirts did ya buy? Don't lie,lol


Im not going to lie, I bought a razors edge shirt lol, but it was mainly to remember the show. This was my first show and I didnt know when I would be able to get back to another, so I had to seize the moment! I also bought a bully franchise shirt for 5 bones and an atomic dog mag for 7.


----------



## bullydogla (Oct 15, 2008)

lovethypitbull said:


> Im not going to lie, I bought a razors edge shirt lol, but it was mainly to remember the show. This was my first show and I didnt know when I would be able to get back to another, so I had to seize the moment! I also bought a bully franchise shirt for 5 bones and an atomic dog mag for 7.


LOL. I'm just messin with ya. If thats what ya like then thats what ya like.

Me I like this girl...
my Daisy


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Beautiful girl, but im not really into low and wide well i guess the dogs are okay, but i wouldnt one. I think I am just a little more comfortable at bully shows this one at least. I prefer a dog more like keiths banjo.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

See quite a few dogs that appear to have a lot of french BD mixed in. Also some very nicely done bullies too though. Thanks for sharing you guys!


----------



## bullydogla (Oct 15, 2008)

lovethypitbull said:


> Beautiful girl, but im not really into low and wide well i guess the dogs are okay, but i wouldnt one. I think I am just a little more comfortable at bully shows this one at least. I prefer a dog more like keiths banjo.


Shes not a low and wide bully, shes my apbt. she just has a boxy head and and has more of that UKC style to her.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

bullydogla said:


> Shes not a low and wide bully, shes my apbt. she just has a boxy head and and has more of that UKC style to her.


I wasnt talking about your girl, I was refering to the dogs at the bully show.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

The judge was obviously following the Bully standard.

*Head:*
Medium lenght, deep through, broad skull, very pronounced cheek muscles,
_distinct stop_, and high set ears.

I guess this is what they meant by a distinct stop.:roll:


----------



## lostnadrm (Feb 4, 2009)

perversion of the truth....


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

allot of the dogs seemed kinda unhealthy overweight to say the least


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

how come i dont see any of the taller more correct looking bullies like i see allot of people on this website own imo those are the bullies that look good and should get recognized not some of the ones i seen in the pics one of them looked like it was 50%re 25%gotti and 25% hammer head shark come on people


----------

